# Whoah!



## BOZ (Mar 28, 2007)

at first i thought that there must have been a whole lot of enworlders born on March 28th, 1983 - but then, i realized that the majority of those newly 24-year olds aren't exactly active members.  

was everyone born on that date born to be a spammer?


----------



## hong (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think XXXLVeryBigLarge, OFFLEASE.RU, NeroASERCH and audi-a8.no-ip.info appreciate you casting aspersions about their motives, "BOZ", if that IS your REAL NAME.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah, you're right, they're valued posters.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't see any of those people, but then again, my date/time still says it's March 27th, so that's probably why.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 28, 2007)

My favorite by far is viagrakaufen.  Bestpronoworld gets a special prize for trying to be like ENWorld.  ôîòîãðàôèè gets an award for me having to copy/paste that name.  WebPromoters gets bonus XP for being honest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't know that many people played Continuum.

EDIT: Oh, you meant spammers, not spanners.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Mar 28, 2007)

Yikes!   

I wonder how many of our 49,606 members are actually spammers?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 28, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> I wonder how many of our 49,606 members are actually spammers?




certainly makes you wonder.

wow.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, NOW I see the list and yes, I am certainly impressed.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 28, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> I wonder how many of our 49,606 members are actually spammers?



 49,605

You are in fact the only one here who isn't.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 28, 2007)

i saw it before i logged in, because it was 3/28 somewhere in the world.   (or 28/3/07 if you prefer)  when i logged in they were gone, but i knew they'd be "back" today.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2007)

Just ban and delete the names that are obvious spammers.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 28, 2007)

You can be sure that they're already banned!


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2007)

Lol. Aye, this is true, but what about the deletions? I'm sure those names are taking up valuable bits and bytes.


----------



## Henry (Mar 28, 2007)

We thought about that, but then decided to leave 'em so that nothing else could be posted under that name. Granted, most spammers create an account and leave 'em after hitting and running, but I've seen more than one instance of a spammer posting six or seven times in one day before we caught and banned them!


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2007)

Drat, those spammers are clever cusses.


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 28, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> My favorite by far is viagrakaufen.  Bestpronoworld gets a special prize for trying to be like ENWorld.  ôîòîãðàôèè gets an award for me having to copy/paste that name.  WebPromoters gets bonus XP for being honest.



I'm partial to pharmacyst.  Like an oozing sore of drugs!

Daniel


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2007)

mmm, yummy!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 29, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> but I've seen more than one instance of a spammer posting six or seven times in one day before we caught and banned them!




Dire spammer?


----------



## Bront (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> I wonder how many of our 49,606 members are actually spammers?



Just the ones who waren't Crothian's alts.


----------



## Henry (Mar 30, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Dire spammer?



Nah, just the _Persistent Post_ feat.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 30, 2007)

The number of Crothian's alts would give Friend Computer a migraine. Don't mention them please. He gets cranky when you do.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 1, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> My favorite by far is viagrakaufen.  Bestpronoworld gets a special prize for trying to be like ENWorld.  ôîòîãðàôèè gets an award for me having to copy/paste that name.  WebPromoters gets bonus XP for being honest.




On my personal forums, I had to ban mahatmaghandi.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 1, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Nah, just the _Persistent Post_ feat.



 It's hard to muster up the spell slots to use that feat though.  At least it's easier for priests who spam in this forum, since they're _Divine Meta-spammers_


----------



## BOZ (Apr 2, 2007)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> On my personal forums, I had to ban mahatmaghandi.




dude.  that's just not cool.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 2, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> We thought about that, but then decided to leave 'em so that nothing else could be posted under that name. Granted, most spammers create an account and leave 'em after hitting and running, but I've seen more than one instance of a spammer posting six or seven times in one day before we caught and banned them!




How many repeat offenders has ENWorld had though?  I get where you guys are coming from, but if it's all in one day, I don't see how leaving helps except in the littlest way.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> How many repeat offenders has ENWorld had though?  I get where you guys are coming from, but if it's all in one day, I don't see how leaving helps except in the littlest way.




It helps in, as you say, the littlest way, at zero effort cost; whereas deleting doesn't help in that littlest way, and requires effort.  It's a no-brainer!

It's not like an unused account uses up any resources or anything.  In fact, the time and enery I spent just writing this post to explain that is probably greater than the server resources used up by the accounts.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 2, 2007)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> On my personal forums, I had to ban mahatmaghandi.



An RPG.net admin recently banned puppies.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 3, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It helps in, as you say, the littlest way, at zero effort cost; whereas deleting doesn't help in that littlest way, and requires effort.  It's a no-brainer!
> 
> It's not like an unused account uses up any resources or anything.  In fact, the time and enery I spent just writing this post to explain that is probably greater than the server resources used up by the accounts.




Mwahaha, my master plan!   

I really should change my title to "He's a no-brainer!"   

I guess lately I've been in a more aesthetical mood as opposed to practical.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe you could alter the display and count page for posters to automatically not count or display people who've made less than 2 posts. I suppose it _could_ startle n00bs signing on and immediately checking to see where they exist in the grand scheme of things, and lose some dedicated lurkers (as well as allow a few of the machinegun sorts of rapid posting spammers int) but you'd probably end up with a more actual count of how many people are using ENWorld too.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Maybe you could alter the display and count page for posters to automatically not count or display people who've made less than 2 posts. I suppose it _could_ startle n00bs signing on and immediately checking to see where they exist in the grand scheme of things, and lose some dedicated lurkers (as well as allow a few of the machinegun sorts of rapid posting spammers int) but you'd probably end up with a more actual count of how many people are using ENWorld too.




Again, that's a bunch of coding effort to affect how many peoples' birthdays are displayed on one day of the year.  Yes, of course we could do it.  But why?  Does it _matter _ to anybody, other than causing a curiousity thread once a year?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 7, 2007)

I wasn't thinking about it in terms of birthdays, I was thinking about it in terms of bing able to say "ENWorld has X amount of real members who visit X amount each day from X amount of distinct IPs." I also thought it would be a fairly easy filter to code in, which I fully allow might be ridiculous since I haven't touched anything at all resembling code in a decade and don't have the slightest clue. I thought real data on who your customers were was pretty much _always _useful though. *Shrug*

YMMV.  I don't even go to ENWorld much on my birthday. I was pretty exclusively thinking about trying to correct the data somehow to try to figure out how many real people actually made some effort at participating vs the inflated figure of people just trying sell us all penis pills and investment tips.


----------

